

The First Church of Grady Booch: "It is a superclass of the people" - randombit
http://bluesock.org/booch/

======
GFischer
There's a mention of another, funnier website, but it seems to be down... ah,
here it is, the same website but on another host and with some differences:
[http://web.archive.org/web/19990204043929/http://www.cs.bc.e...](http://web.archive.org/web/19990204043929/http://www.cs.bc.edu/~silvamd/Booch/Booch.html)

